# Tarantula Collection, 3skulls



## 3skulls (Mar 18, 2013)

So I thought I would share my collection. 
I have always been into reptiles and bugs over the years. I have done rehabs, and rescues on a number of different types of animals. Bats to Burms, Rabbits to SugarGliders, Turtles to Squirrels. 
I got my first G. rosea back in the early 90s. She was my only one and when I started off with her, I knew nothing!!  

The first time I found a molt, I thought she was dead. Then I saw her and thought WTF there are two!! That's when I first learned spiders molted. 

She passed away a couple of years ago  I'm guessing her age was 22-25 years. I remember her being a pretty good size when I got her. 

Then a little over a year ago I got a tiny little Chaco as a gift. 



Now that I'm little older and have a little more time....
The addiction hit hard. Right before that I really got back into snakes. 
So the collection is always growing. 

I hope you enjoy looking through my collection as much as I like looking at yours. 

G. pulchripers today. (The one that got me back into them)



B. smithi



P. irminia while getting her new home ready. (Have a cool video of her moving substrate around)



I'll post some more as I can. 

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 18, 2013)

Few more...

Lasiodora parahbana

http://www.3skullsphotography.com/Animals/Bug-Insects-Spiders-Oh-My/11272368_BTbZsk#!i=2380216799&k=gKGspNn&lb=1&s=A&quot;]





[/URL]



Grammostola pulchripes

http://www.3skullsphotography.com/Animals/Bug-Insects-Spiders-Oh-My/11272368_BTbZsk#!i=2380213981&k=RsLkmKG&lb=1&s=A&quot;]





[/URL]



http://www.3skullsphotography.com/Animals/Bug-Insects-Spiders-Oh-My/11272368_BTbZsk#!i=2380214095&k=8NsL623&lb=1&s=A&quot;]





[/URL]



Gladicosa pulchra (true spider)

http://www.3skullsphotography.com/Animals/Bug-Insects-Spiders-Oh-My/11272368_BTbZsk#!i=2380210993&k=Xf4PTvm&lb=1&s=A&quot;]





[/URL]

---------- Post added 03-18-2013 at 01:56 PM ----------

P. irminia cleaning herself. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOAdwXFGtRY&sns=em

And moving her substrate. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5BJbFdA3m8&sns=em

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Boatman (Mar 18, 2013)

Those pix are outta sight!...


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 18, 2013)

Grammostola pulchripes (Chaco Golden Knee) 

Growth rate. 

Starting about 14 months ago. 































Today







---------- Post added 03-18-2013 at 02:04 PM ----------




Boatman said:


> Those pix are outta sight!...


Thanks Boatman. I wish I could get them all out for "real pics"
Most are just crappy cell phone pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 18, 2013)

So in another thread, my Ornithoctoninae sp. came up. 

I have been wanting to set up her new home. Tonight I did. 
Top view



2 full bricks of fiber. 



I got some pics of her on the real camera, ill try to get them up in a couple of days. 



Still think she has more of a golden color. 




I started a burrow in the corner, I hope she takes to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreo (Mar 18, 2013)

Neat pictures! Especially the chaco growth pics. I thought the G. pulchra was supposed to be a T at first...maybe it'd look like that if it died and came back as a zombie, haha.


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 18, 2013)

Oreo said:


> Neat pictures! Especially the chaco growth pics. I thought the G. pulchra was supposed to be a T at first...maybe it'd look like that if it died and came back as a zombie, haha.


Haha, she gave me about 30 babies. I wish she was the G. pulchra you were thinking about 

Thanks!!


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 18, 2013)

You can make out one of her babies here.


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 21, 2013)

Non-spider, my Carpet laid a clutch!! 





Everyone is enjoying their new homes.

Including another non-spider. The Spring Peeper






G. rosea in her cube.






She dug a tunnel in her hide and made a Back door 

Avic metallica 
Making some little webs. 












OBT molted











Peeking in


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 21, 2013)

True Spider update. 

So I caught about 15 of the Wolf Spider babies as they were crawling all around the bug room. 






Gladicosa pulchra






Unknown. 







Thanks for the video posted in another thread. 
They better love me for this. 

So I placed cloth over the end of a straw. 







Poke a hole in top of the fruit fly cup







Suck them up in the straw 2-3 at a time as they crawl out. Slide the coin over the hole. Blow the flies into the vial. 

Best way I have found so far. Fruit flies are a pain in the @ss

That's all for now.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 4, 2013)

Couple of videos from tonight. 

Pulling a molt from my smaller P. irminia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBdStmTeJTI&sns=em

One of my L. parahybana grabbing a dubia. Look at those fangs! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cR3XYuWOi8&sns=em


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 10, 2013)

B. smithi 
Fresh out of a molt.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 10, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Unknown.


Steatoda triangulosa ;]

-Chris

Btw I'm so jealous of that Ornithoctoninae species you have!!!If you ever decide to part with her make sure to contact me!


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 10, 2013)

syndicate said:


> Steatoda triangulosa ;]
> 
> -Chris
> 
> Btw I'm so jealous of that Ornithoctoninae species you have!!!If you ever decide to part with her make sure to contact me!


Thanks!

I got some really good photos of her. I just need to find some wifi to upload them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 17, 2013)

OBT ripping through her burrow to feed. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYgZ9IgFoRI&sns=em

Another grabbing a snack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FXD-rmQv7I&sns=em


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 21, 2013)

Picked up this little A. versicolor today. 
There where so many spiders I wanted today, I had very good self control for a change. 






---------- Post added 04-21-2013 at 07:04 PM ----------

Also gave my H. lividum a new home. 
Went smooth and better than I thought. But it's still tiny.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 28, 2013)

Picked up some A. hentzi last week. 
I'm sure most of you know from where. 
Checked on them again today and it looks like I lost about 10 more 






Also picked up 30 C. darlingi from catfishrod. These little guys came packed very well. 











First feeding with me today. Most of them have a little web made 






B. albopilosum on her back






B. smithi


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 2, 2013)

Some new pics 

P. irminia






C. darlingi






OBTs











P. pederseni






G. pulchra






B. smithi eating a dubia






G. pulchripes






L. parahybana






H. lividum


----------

